# مكونات المستشفى



## Turki_ksa (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

اود ان استفسر عن الأجهزة المطلوبة في العيادات والاقسام وغرف العمليات وغرف المرضى في المستشفيات ..

اتمنى ان اجد لائحة تحتوي على هذه الأجهزة والأثاث ..

شكراً لكم


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 يناير 2010)

ده حضرتك اسمه hospital design

ممكن احضر لحضرتك كل المادة العلمية الازمة لتجهز مستشفي بالكامل من a-Z
المرة القادمة


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

نحن ننتظر...


----------



## engr_mohammed (26 أبريل 2010)

انشاء الله حجهز لكم اخوانى المهندسين تصميم للمعامل والاجهزه الخاصه بالمختبرات


----------



## مهندسة أجهزة طبية (29 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ..

ممكن معلومات عن الأجهزة المطلوبة في العيادات الخارجية (أشعة - معامل - مناظير - ...) وغرف المرضى في المستشفيات بسرعة من فضلكم ..
وشكرا أوي

شكراً لكم*


----------

